# Triple ATS: Possible?



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Put a main disconnect in before the metering. Relocate grounding. Use one transfer switch.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, you can, it depends upon which brand you are using, presumably Generac. I have one with five RTS switches. Two wire switch with other brands is easy too.


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

I didn't know it was allowed to have a disconnect before the meter.

But I'm glad to hear multiple parallel switches are a thing


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you have to boost the low voltage power to make it happen , or did you just daisy chain slave to slave?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd have to find the wiring diagram, but if I remember correctly, 194 and 23 control a relay at the beginning and you bring in 12vdc right from the battery to feed the transfer relays in the transfer switch through the first relay so the control board doesn't see the load of three relays, just one.


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you saying you pull an extra pair of conductors connected to the battery in the generator, backfed to the slave ATS's?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

There is a kit for this, but I can't find the diagram or part number at the moment. You add an additional relay controlled by 23 and 194. It will switch fused battery power (there's a fuse you add inline) to closed the transfer relays in each switch.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Drawing at bottom of page:

http://zillerstore.com/forums/showthread.php?p=15875

All the part numbers are in the notes


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome, so I've got a game plan for the traditional ATS with that info, thank you.

Was just googling what would happen if I go Kohler route and have an RXT switch. Looks like someone made a solution for that: RXT Switch Expander RXT Switch Expander ... - PSP Products Inc.
PDFPSP Products › RXTexpander-CutSheet


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll have to check that out, initial thought would be three RDT's. That should save you some money if you go the Kohler route.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Put a main disconnect in before the metering. Relocate grounding. Use one transfer switch.


I wouldn't want to be spinning those meters with power I paid to generate.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

boot said:


> I'd like to install a standby generator on a 3-unit . Each unit is 100A
> 
> Id like to run them all off the same generator, with a 100A ATS for each main. I've read about installing a second ATS as a slave, but can you add more? I found one forum post that suggested it was possible, but it required providing more power to the 12V controls.
> 
> ...


Ive done that.
One is the master and only that one can call the generator to come on. The other two will think they are calling the generator but will also flip over when the utility power is absent and the generator power is present. 
Very easy. Should be no problem.


----------

